# Canon Announces the EOS T5i



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 21, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13168"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13168">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>New Canon EOS Rebel T5i Digital SLR Camera Packs Performance With New Creative Controls

</strong>Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is proud to introduce a new flagship model to its popular EOS Rebel line, the EOS Rebel T5i Digital SLR Camera. The incredible image quality and performance starts with an 18 megapixel CMOS (APS-C) sensor and Canon’s superb DIGIC 5 Image Processor. Combined with an extensive ISO range of 100-12800 (expandable to 25600 in H mode), the EOS Rebel T5i boasts crisp, detailed images, even in low-light conditions. With a continuous shooting speed of up to 5.0 frames per second (fps) united with 9 all cross-type AF focus points, the new EOS Rebel T5i allows photographers the opportunity to shoot with ease, even in challenging shooting situations.<strong>

</strong></p>
<p><strong>Product Highlights</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>STM Lens Support for Quiet AF in Movies</li>
<li>18.0MP APS-C CMOS Sensor</li>
<li>DIGIC 5 Image Processor</li>
<li>3.0″ Vari-Angle Touch Screen LCD</li>
<li>ISO 100-12800, Expandable to 25600</li>
<li>Full HD 1080 Video with Continuous AF</li>
<li>5.0 fps Continuous Shooting</li>
<li>9-Point All Cross-Type AF System</li>
<li>Multi Shot Noise Reduction</li>
<li>Compatible with Canon EF and EF-S Lenses</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Preorder the EOS T5i: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/945049-REG/canon_8595b001_eos_rebel_t5i_dslr.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/results/canon-t5i?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., March 21, 2013 –</strong> Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is proud to introduce a new flagship model to its popular EOS Rebel line, the EOS Rebel T5i Digital SLR Camera. The incredible image quality and performance starts with an 18 megapixel CMOS (APS-C) sensor and Canon’s superb DIGIC 5 Image Processor. Combined with an extensive ISO range of 100-12800 (expandable to 25600 in H mode), the EOS Rebel T5i boasts crisp, detailed images, even in low-light conditions. With a continuous shooting speed of up to 5.0 frames per second (fps) united with 9 all cross-type AF focus points, the new EOS Rebel T5i allows photographers the opportunity to shoot with ease, even in challenging shooting situations.</p>
<p>When shooting in Live View mode, the Hybrid CMOS AF system enables speedy and accurate autofocus for photos and video. Coupled with Canon’s new EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens, available in the standard kit lens bundle, the EOS Rebel T5i takes full advantage of the Stepping Motor (STM) technology, which allows the lens to smoothly and silently focus on the subject whether it is moving or standing still. When combined with the camera’s high-resolution Vari-angle Touch Screen 3.0-inch Clear View LCD monitor II and intuitive touch controls, the EOS Rebel T5i stands as Canon’s most “consumer-friendly” DSLR.</p>
<p>“Built to make advanced photography creative and fun, the EOS Rebel T5i Digital SLR Camera gives users exceptional image quality and fast, intuitive operation along with creative functions to help advance photographic expression,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A.</p>
<p><strong>Expand Your Creativity with New Advanced Features</strong></p>
<p>The EOS Rebel T5i provides amateur and advanced photographers looking to hone their creative and technical skills with a range of features that allow for crisp, clear images.</p>
<p>Whether it is adding saturation to a vivid landscape or applying a unique, vintage touch to a portrait, users who want to express their creativity can experiment with different effects and settings, composing a shot, by using one of Canon’s seven Creative Filters. When the Creative Filters are applied in Live View, users can preview the filter on the vari-angle three inch LCD touch screen without having to shoot the image first. Effects such as ArtBold, Water Painting, Grainy Black and White, Soft Focus, Toy Camera, Fish-Eye and Miniature let users pick and choose how to best express their creative vision before or after the image is captured.</p>
<p>The EOS Rebel T5i features advanced shooting modes to take creative imaging even further. When using one of the advanced shooting modes such as Handheld Night Scene, HDR Backlight Control or Multi-Shot Noise Reduction, multiple images are taken and combined within the camera to help create the best quality image based off of the shots taken. Providing quick and easy accessibility, a new mode dial with Scene modes has been included, allowing users the flexibility to select the subject matter while the camera determines the optimal settings.</p>
<p><strong>Enhanced EOS Full HD Movie Mode</strong></p>
<p>The EOS Rebel T5i offers easy-to-use professional video capture. When users switch to EOS Full HD Movie mode, the EOS Rebel T5i offers the ability to shoot in 1080p Full HD video in a number of recording sizes and frame rates. With Canon’s Hybrid CMOS AF System and Movie Servo AF, the camera provides continuous AF for focus tracking of moving subjects by helping to reduce the camera’s need to “hunt”, resulting in a quick and smooth continuous AF. While shooting with one of Canon’s Stepping Motor (STM) lenses, such as the new EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens, the camera will only capture the stereo sound of the scene being recorded. For added flexibility, the EOS Rebel T5i also features a built-in stereo microphone with manual audio level adjustment to enhance sound quality.</p>
<p><strong>Expanded Lineup of STM Lenses</strong></p>
<p>Canon is expanding the lineup of STM lenses by adding one new lens, which now gives users three choices that will allow for the capture of stunning images and video with the EOS Rebel T5i – the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM, the EF 40mm f/2.8 STM and the new EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens. The EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens offers high magnification in a compact and lightweight EF-S standard zoom lens with an optical image stabilizer for up to four equivalent stops for shake correction. When paired with the Hybrid CMOS AF, it allows for smooth and quiet, continuous AF for photo and video capturing – making it the perfect combination for preserving those once in a lifetime moments.</p>
<p><strong>Availability</strong></p>
<p>The EOS Rebel T5i Digital SLR camera is scheduled to be available in April for an estimated retail price of $749.99 for the body alone; $899.99 bundled with an EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens kit, and $1,099.00 with the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens kit.</p>
<p>The new EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens also is also scheduled to be available separately in April at an estimated retail price of $249.99</p>
```


----------



## Zv (Mar 21, 2013)

Am I missing something in the spec list? What is the difference between this and the T4i? Is this just the same camera but with a newer kit lens?


----------



## FlorentC (Mar 21, 2013)

From DPReview :

_The only other significant change made over and above the 650D is the ability to preview and apply Canon's 'Creative Filter' processing effects at the point of shooting, rather than adding them as a post-shot process. This ability to preview the effect (as now offered on the majority of cameras), makes it easier to pre-visualize how the final result will look - helping to inspire the capture of images that only work well in conjunction with the processing effect.

Meanwhile, the simplified mode dial removes any possible frustration of running up against the end of the dial's range of motion, and the larger, raised icons could be easier to find and use in low light situations._


So yes, basically the same camera.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 21, 2013)

this is pure arrogance of a market leader.

i really hope canon is loosing market share like mad in 2013.
but that won´t happen.. i know. 

nikon seems to have people who are really interested in photography and deliver products that at least show some improvements.

while canon is full of managers who see nothing but numbers.


----------



## wrlphoto (Mar 21, 2013)

hopefully if it is the same sensor, when they do announce the 70d it will be a new sensor and sligtly higher MP (without too much of a noise sacrifice). I have no doubts the 7d2 will have a new sensor.

the million dollar question is WHEN?


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 21, 2013)

All hail the Canon 553D! :


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 21, 2013)

wrlphoto said:


> hopefully if it is the same sensor, when they do announce the 70d it will be a new sensor and sligtly higher MP (without too much of a noise sacrifice). I have no doubts the 7d2 will have a new sensor.
> 
> the million dollar question is WHEN?



i envy you for your faith.

but i pretty sure it won´t happen.

7D MK2 maybe.. 70D.. nope.


----------



## sleepnever (Mar 21, 2013)

Blackout said:


> From DPReview :
> 
> [...]
> 
> So yes, basically the same camera.


That is AWFUL Canon. What the hell?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 21, 2013)

Luckily Canon did not present the 7D and 5D MkII as new models when they came up with the mode-dial lock mechanism (which I don't have and don't need).


----------



## wrlphoto (Mar 21, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> wrlphoto said:
> 
> 
> > hopefully if it is the same sensor, when they do announce the 70d it will be a new sensor and sligtly higher MP (without too much of a noise sacrifice). I have no doubts the 7d2 will have a new sensor.
> ...



its a struggle keeping it. trust me :'( I have a trip in July and I need a new camera by then and preferably long before. Canon's got a time limit with me and nikon is dangling that twinkie right in front of me and its looking mighty tasty...

tick tock


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 21, 2013)

Better AF than 6D? TBH i dont see much a difference with this new cam compared to old models ^^


----------



## skitron (Mar 21, 2013)

And still no AFMA...


----------



## Rocguy (Mar 21, 2013)

So if I buy this new 18-55 STM lens on its own and use it on my t41 it will indeed allow me to shoot movies without the motor noise when using AF? That noise is a result of the lens and not of the body of my camera itself? Sorry if that is a dumb question! But I'm really not 100% sure on that. Thanks.


----------



## dstppy (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow. There's some genius comments already. Guess someone liked this on twitterbook or something.

MFA? No, never on a rebel, we've established that.
loosing? What are they loosing? Is the wheel loose?

There's a reason for the 'update', I'm fairly certain that no one at Canon expects you to sell a T4i and get this . . . and you all would have complained if there was NO T5i this year . . . oh I'm switching to Nikon 

For crying out loud, the only thing wrong here to complain about is that they didn't release a different model that was expected to update. They're not going to cram a 1Dx sensor in a tiny, plastic body and sell it for $800, stop expecting it.


----------



## tomsop (Mar 21, 2013)

I skipped the t4i because of bad video autofocus ability. It focuses slightly faster than a drunk man looking for the house key on his key ring according to,the reviews.

Canon is silent about this issue and pretends it does not exist.


----------



## jarv (Mar 21, 2013)

I was hoping for 1080p 60fps capture and some higher bitrates. Maybe the 70D will have those features and not be too much out of my money range.

If not the 70D I guess I will be looking into a GH3 and an adapter for my small lens collection.


----------



## hmmm (Mar 21, 2013)

As the press release says: incredible. (irony intended).

Two really cheap things they could have added: More than three shots for AEB. An on-board intervalometer. Cost about zero and would at least given us _something_.


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 21, 2013)

They would, if cows had any money to spend on cameras.
As it stands, they're trying to milk us.
I can tell you it won't work with me.


----------



## EchoLocation (Mar 21, 2013)

i'm pretty sure there were some hardcore canon fanboys saying something about them being innovative just a day or two ago....
where are they now?

this release is an all time low, even for canon. There is literally nothing here to remark upon. They could've at least made the SL1 the new rebel and said they made it smaller.
both of these new releases are exactly the same level of blah. don't they at least want to try to compete with the new D7100?


----------



## jrbdmb (Mar 21, 2013)

Move along people, nothing to see here. :-\

Actually the SL1 is worth talking about, for those who want a DSLR in a size close to current mirrorless models. But unfortunately this thread is about the t5i ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 21, 2013)

I said before and I'm going to say it AGAIN....these will not my purchase list

I have no doubt, Sony or Fuji will be1st few companies making mirrorless FF with exchangable lenses. If that is the case, I'm ready to spend $10K plus to rebuild my camera gear.

All I need:
1. 14 or 16mm wide, ff1.4 or bigger
2. 35 or 50 primes, f1.4 or bigger
3. 135 or 200mm primes, f1.8 or bigger

Zoom:
1. 24-70 f2.8, make it small as possible
2. 70-200 f2.8, make it small as possible


----------



## Ripley (Mar 21, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> Better AF than 6D? TBH i dont see much a difference with this new cam compared to old models ^^



And slightly better FPS than the 6D also...


----------



## hermes84 (Mar 21, 2013)

Are the T4i and T5i bodies exactly the same??


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 21, 2013)

hermes84 said:


> Are the T4i and T5i bodies exactly the same??



It looks like the SL1 might be positioned to take over the Rebel line. If the SL1 sells well, I wouldn't be surprised if all future Rebels are sized like the SL1.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 21, 2013)

EchoLocation said:


> i'm pretty sure there were some hardcore canon fanboys saying something about them being innovative just a day or two ago....
> where are they now?
> 
> this release is an all time low, even for canon. There is literally nothing here to remark upon. They could've at least made the SL1 the new rebel and said they made it smaller.
> both of these new releases are exactly the same level of blah. don't they at least want to try to compete with the new D7100?


As one of those die-hard fanboys, one who expressed the sentiment that they would not introduce a new model unless they had a reason to.... Let me go on the record as saying WTF!.... They just introduced a power shot that I'd buy before a T5i..... A power shot is now an upgrade from a rebel!


----------



## JoeDavid (Mar 21, 2013)

Definitely the same old sensor technology (higher ISO shots)...

http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos100d/


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 21, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> hermes84 said:
> 
> 
> > Are the T4i and T5i bodies exactly the same??
> ...



+1.....Clearly, canon is loossing in mirrorless market, therefore, they are forced to release small size DSRL. Both Sony and Fuji will cont to take BIGGER bite in this market. I started with Canon and DO NOT wish to switch to another brands. 

*My 2cents*: Sony will soon releases FF mirrorless with exchangable lenses, and here canon releases :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( As an owner of Sony RX1, I enjoy this camera SO MUCH. Sony did it, where is CANON??????????????????????


----------



## heptagon (Mar 21, 2013)

JoeDavid said:


> Definitely the same old sensor technology (higher ISO shots)...
> 
> http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos100d/



Are you sure? In the Sky of the Nightscene I would expect more banding. But these are JPEG anyways so what I'd like to see is a pushed RAW in order to see if it still has the same banding.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 21, 2013)

People...it's a *Rebel.*

You know? Canon's entry-level consumer line?

It's never going to be cutting-edge, except for those who can't imagine why anybody would even spend as much as $1,000 on a camera.

Just like the PowerShot line, Canon is always going to be doing minor refreshes, adding a couple whiz-bang things here and there, making an insignificant cosmetic change, and not much more. The only times these sorts of things are ever revolutionary is when an entirely new market gets created, as with the original 300D Digital Rebel.

Anybody who was expecting something radical in a new Rebel...well, really. I hate to write it...but grow up.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## JoeDavid (Mar 21, 2013)

heptagon said:


> JoeDavid said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely the same old sensor technology (higher ISO shots)...
> ...



If there is less banding, my guess is that the DIGIC 5 might account for that. I was referring to the noise and the heavy handed noise reduction attempting to suppress it (along with the fine detail...).


----------



## tomsop (Mar 21, 2013)

I may need to revise my prior remarks that the T5 does not have improved video auto focus. I read the product announcement closely for the other smaller Canon and I would assume that this new technology would also be in the T5 so perhaps we will see improved video autofocus. If so, this is a reason for me to finally buy a camera from Canon. Here is the quote: 

The new AF system also includes a new Hybrid CMOS AF II sensor, which provides a wider focus area when shooting photos or video in Live View mode, and a continuous AF speed that’s increased from previous EOS models.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 21, 2013)

The expectations here at CR was sky high with the anticipation of a 70D and all we get is a Rebel. While the disappointment is obvious, was anyone in their sane minds expecting a technological breakthrough in a Rebel?

I don't think this camera is aimed at existing DSLR users and the CR community here. This may end up entirely as a replacement for one of the lower Rebels on which Canon may just pull the plug. 

BTW, Canon must have a logic for delaying the substantial upgrades to its lineup but right now it's just getting impossible to fathom.


----------



## DArora (Mar 21, 2013)

tomsop said:


> I would assume that this new technology would also be in the T5 so perhaps we will see improved video autofocus.



Unfortunately thats not the case here. 
Only SL1's press release says that it has Hybrid CMOS AF II with wider area coverage. T5i's Press Release has no such information. Also, DPReview has not mention any thing about improved hybrid AF in their preview for T5i. It seems that Canon has put this new hybrid AF only in the smaller DSLR.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 21, 2013)

Blackout said:


> The only other significant change made over and above the 650D is the ability to preview and apply Canon's 'Creative Filter' processing effects at the point of shooting, rather than adding them as a post-shot process.



I have it on the 60d, I wouldn't want to use it even when starting photography... imho this is a no-feature.

[quote author=Canon]
The incredible image quality and performance starts with an 18 megapixel CMOS (APS-C) sensor and Canon’s superb DIGIC 5 Image Processor. Combined with an extensive ISO range of 100-12800 (expandable to 25600 in H mode), the EOS Rebel T5i boasts crisp, detailed images, even in low-light conditions.[/quote]

Yeah, right - incredible iq from this sensor (in comparison to a mobile phone?), crisp/detailed images with a kit lens and shooting in low-light on crop (with tripod?) ... the Canon marketing guys are about to be hit by lightning.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 21, 2013)

What I don't understand is why everyone is so quiet about the Powershot 280 they released at the same time.... it kicks ass for a p/s.... better processor than the rebels, way more movie modes, a 20x zoom in a tiny package... GPS.... WiFi..... seriously kicks Rebel butt in so many ways!

If they put some of those features into a Rebel it would be a game changer.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 21, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Yeah, right - incredible iq from this sensor (in comparison to a mobile phone?), crisp/detailed images with a kit lens and shooting in low-light on crop (with tripod?) ...* the Canon marketing guys are about to be hit by lightning.*



Unlikely ... or else they would already have been struck by lightning for royally screwing up the AF on the 6D.


----------



## skitron (Mar 21, 2013)

dstppy said:


> MFA? No, never on a rebel, we've established that.



Meanwhile Nikon does do it on their "Rebel".

And meanwhile again, Canon actually pulls the feature from the xxD line...

So sorry if it agitates you that I remind them of how stupid their idea is...


----------



## AJ (Mar 21, 2013)

Great! Now the T4i will get cheaper!


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 21, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, right - incredible iq from this sensor (in comparison to a mobile phone?), crisp/detailed images with a kit lens and shooting in low-light on crop (with tripod?) ...* the Canon marketing guys are about to be hit by lightning.*
> ...



Huh?

All the field reports I've heard of the 6D suggests that it actually has quite remarkable autofocus performance, including that it focusses better in very dim light than any other camera ever made.

Sure, it doesn't have as many points. And, yes -- of course! -- it doesn't perform as well as Canon's top-of-the-line cameras like the 1Dx and 5DIII. But it would seem to have the best autofocus of any midrange camera ever made.

If that's a royal screwup, I sure wish _I_ could screw up that royally more often....

b&


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 21, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, right - incredible iq from this sensor (in comparison to a mobile phone?), crisp/detailed images with a kit lens and shooting in low-light on crop (with tripod?) ...* the Canon marketing guys are about to be hit by lightning.*
> ...



The lightning is using the new and improved live view tracking system to aim at the Canon execs....


----------



## J.R. (Mar 21, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



1 x type AF points looks like a royal screw up when the crop bodies are coming up with more x type Af Points. But then, maybe I am spoilt with the 5d3. 

Point is, the 6D shouldn't have been crippled to such a great extent. What was preventing Canon from putting in a 7D sort of AF system is anyone's guess. It has been done on purpose and I don't see how anyone can defend that. 

The low light AF is indeed a nice feature but then ... Could have been waaaay better!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 21, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Canon is milking the cow.



I said they were heading down this road as far back as 2007 and that everyone needed to make their voices heard full force now rather than later before thing got entrenched and everyone called me a ridiculous troll for suggesting such an absurd thing. ;D I still recall the Canon exec going on, more or less (not quite direct quotes  ) about how Canon was infinitely ahead of Nikon for FF sensors and it might be a decade before they could even release one and they scoffed at the need to produce fast or different FF bodies and said they were the supreme kings and could sit upon the hill and laugh and milk their product lines for all they were worth.

That said they have still done some good stuff too. And lots of nice lenses certainly. They have made some of their best lenses ever the last half decade.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 21, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> What I don't understand is why everyone is so quiet about the Powershot 280 they released at the same time.... it kicks ass for a p/s.... better processor than the rebels, way more movie modes, a 20x zoom in a tiny package... GPS.... WiFi..... seriously kicks Rebel butt in so many ways!
> 
> If they put some of those features into a Rebel it would be a game changer.



It does sound interesting. This is primarily a DSLR message board though.


----------



## dstppy (Mar 21, 2013)

skitron said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > MFA? No, never on a rebel, we've established that.
> ...



You should switch to Nikon and only get only 1 MFA number for $2700 



Dylan777 said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > hermes84 said:
> ...


Above and beyond what was necessary in to convey your thoughts, you you realize exactly how many extra ones and zeros had to die for this post? Don't you know there are people in China who don't have internet and you're wasting ones and zeros? ;D


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Mar 21, 2013)

Disappointing. I wouldn't be surprised if all Canon did was was update the software on the t4i and slap the new badge on it. And what's with this reluctance to have built-in WiFi?

When I was deciding on my first DSLR, I was considering the t2i. I think Rebels are incredible cameras and they are usually well received well in the press. However, this is an embarrassing 'update'. WiFi should be standard on ALL Canon DSLR's by now. A real update to a Rebel would've been:

* Built-In WiFi.
* 2 more FPS
* An extra stop in ISO performance.

You can only do so much for a consumer DSLR to keep costs manageable. But I don't think my specs are too much. 

I think Canon released this 'new' Rebel so there wouldn't be much time between a Rebel release and the next one with the DIGIC 6 processor. While an embarrassing update, I think the t6i will be VERY nice. I hope.


----------



## dmbibeault2006 (Mar 21, 2013)

Just what the world needs - another rebel!


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 21, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> All the field reports I've heard of the 6D suggests that it actually has quite remarkable autofocus performance, including that it focusses better in very dim light than any other camera ever made.



The 6d isn't for action shooting, but even for stills Canon should have made *all* point cross, as it is it's a slight update of the mediocre 5d2 af system: still *no* (zero, 0) real cross point af f2.8 and the 6d cannot use the enhanced precision of Canon latest lenses (70-300L, 24-70ii, ...). On the outer points the new Rebel will be better than the 6d and even has a larger af coverage.


----------



## skitron (Mar 21, 2013)

dstppy said:


> You should switch to Nikon and only get only 1 MFA number for $2700



Why would I do that? My 5D3 and my L lenses are great.

But it would be nice to be able to buy a compact/lightweight body from Canon for travel that could do something other than mount fast L glass and take an OOF picture.

The point is, adding AFMA wouldn't canibalize their upper product sales, and in my case it would actually induce me to buy one. So why go to the effort of disabling it from their firmware codebase for this camera? Its a stupid idea to not have it.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 21, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> A real update to a Rebel would've been:
> 
> * Built-In WiFi.



absolutely!



> * 2 more FPS



that's probably the 70D although maybe they could add 1



> * An extra stop in ISO performance.



not easy to do, cams are already so good for SNR
for DR yeah they coudl easily add not just one but even 3 stops at low ISO and some more high ISO DR too

not sure why they bothered, either add that stuff or don't waste time on the t5i.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 21, 2013)

dstppy said:


> skitron said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...



We have 6 contract manufacturers(CM) in China - from Dongguan to Beijing. I visit them 5-6 times per year. Do you really want me to answer your questions? I do have question for you dstppy, when was the last time you in China? They are not the same anymore ;D

Here are some pictures I took from last trip to China & HongKong Jan 2013.
http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/UYeiZxIK/1/5940288


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 22, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > skitron said:
> ...



i lived in china in 2006 and way back then I could get internet over GPRS mobile which cost 100RMB per year for unlimited data with coverage in even the most remote regions

I go back all the time in fact i really should book a trip back for this year, I love the place, the people. its amazing to see how fast its advancing. 

Its also interesting to note that while china still trots out poor quality cheap knock offs they also have some extremely high tech high quality manufacturing facilities that make top shelf stuff


----------



## Vagabondman (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know who is gonna buy the T5i when the T4i is EXACTLY the same and so is the new SL1(which is smaller) and both are like $150 cheaper than the T5i. Canon should have put GPS & wifi in it....THAT would have made it stand out and worthy of paying up IMHO. But whatever. What do I know? I'm just a consumer. Lol


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 22, 2013)

With 5.0 fps Continuous Shooting and a 9-Point All Cross-Type AF System, it's quite obvious that this new release was aimed directly at soccer Moms... Am I the only one that sees that? They'll sell tons of them to all the noobs coming off $150 P&S cameras that think it's the best thing since sliced bread at $749 and they will absolutely love it! 

Now let's get moving with the 7D MK II, that will be fun! ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 22, 2013)

Vagabondman said:


> I don't know who is gonna buy the T5i when the T4i is EXACTLY the same and so is the new SL1(which is smaller) and both are like $150 cheaper than the T5i. Canon should have put GPS & wifi in it....THAT would have made it stand out and worthy of paying up IMHO. But whatever. What do I know? I'm just a consumer. Lol


Regardless of it being the same or not, tons of people will run out and grab it because it's the newest, period. For many of them, newest means; latest and greatest... it will be 1000 times better than their $150 p&S and they will love it... no doubt about it!


----------



## Vagabondman (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh I hear ya. Of course people will go out and buy it cause its new. But the educated consumers will nab the T4i's on sale, cause they KNOW they are the SAME thing! This literally was a non-update. Period. Not complaining, just stating a fact.


----------



## iP337 (Mar 22, 2013)

While I'm still disappointed about this release I have slept on it now and had some thoughts about the T5i. 

This is obviously the same camera as the T4i which is a serious problem for Canon and their retailers; even the "uneducated masses" I keep hearing about will ask a bestbuy or Canon salesman "what's the difference?" and thanks to all of us the word will get out around the internet that the 700D/T5i is for idiots and if there is one thing on the mind of someone buying something they don't completely understand it's "I don't want to look like an idiot". 

So Canon will obviously have to do something about this, and since the 700D/T5i's update seems to be software only I suspect that Canon will stop making firmware updates for the 650D/T4i. So I wouldn't be surprised if Canon has given(or eventually gives) the 700D/T5i the "clean" 1080i60 uncompressed 4:2:2 HDMI out that is promised to the 5DIII in April (via a firmware update). I mean this is currently in all of Nikon's low-end cameras and they obviously feel the pressure to compete with this feature if they are willing to add it to a firmware update for the 5DIII. 

This will probably be the big selling point difference between the two models, which isn't good news for photo guys but kinda helpful to video guys looking for a cheap B-Cam with decent video quality options. Either way, Canon is screwing us by charging for firmware updates now and it's the price of a new camera none the less!


----------



## killerBEEcamaro (Mar 22, 2013)

They should have named it the T4i mark II ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 22, 2013)

killerBEEcamaro said:


> They should have named it the T4i mark II ;D


+1


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 22, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> killerBEEcamaro said:
> 
> 
> > They should have named it the T4i mark II ;D
> ...



Nope. In 5D to 5D2, the change is quite remarkable (MP, video, 14-bits, etc...). Even 1d to 1d2 to 1d3 to 1d4, they've got nice improvements. They should just named it T4i with new firmware update.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 22, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that DPReview's overview of the camera lists MJPEG support?

Typo, error, or does the T5i/700D actually support MJPEG for video?


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 22, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > killerBEEcamaro said:
> ...


+10


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 22, 2013)

It would have been great if they put a swivel screen on the SL1 and called that the T5i. Releasing a camera with virtually no changes, let alone improvements, it seems that they really are just taking advantage of people.


----------



## EchoLocation (Mar 22, 2013)

To all the people who stand up for Canon no matter what happens and defend the similar sensors, FPS, no AFMA, lame AF and lack of new features on rebels by saying things like, "what do you expect"....
well, I expect lower prices for the same products over time, or increased features at similar prices. This is technology after all, not furniture or vegetables.
Things should always be improving or the prices should come down..... end of story.

The reason why Canon continues to offer these less than exciting products is because some people will defend them no matter what, and uneducated consumers will continue to purchase whatever is new regardless of how much better it is than the previous product.
My advice to friends and beginners to the camera world would be to buy a used 550D, 7D, or D7000. If they want new, I'd say get a Nikon D3200, D5200, D7100 or get a NEX. I truly hope the 7DII and 70D are awesome, but they are nowhere to be found. This isn't trolling, there just isn't anything compelling to me from Canon below the 5DIII. I'm sure others may disagree.


----------



## killerBEEcamaro (Mar 22, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > killerBEEcamaro said:
> ...



True, but in reality T5i is a T4i with a new name with very very minor updates. Renaming it the T5i will trick many, but IMO it makes more sense just to name it a T4i mark ii "the same camera with a tweak".

Either way, this camera should have had at least a better upgrade....


----------



## ddashti (Mar 22, 2013)

Without significant differences, I'm guessing this will appeal mostly to those who are "new" to the DSLR scene.


----------



## iP337 (Mar 22, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:



> Has anyone noticed that DPReview's overview of the camera lists MJPEG support?
> 
> Typo, error, or does the T5i/700D actually support MJPEG for video?



I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed that, the only other time Canon has used MJPEG in a DSLR is in the 1Dc for 4K video but I wouldn't get my hopes up for any of these models.


----------



## Jason (Mar 22, 2013)

Would you agree that the 7D MKII will most likely have a DUAL Digic 5 setup?

It seems to me that would make it a great step up from the current 7D as the flagship crop sensor, even if it stays at 18MP. With 19 cross point fast focusing, faster processing with the new chip set and so on, a more sturdy body to comfortably hold heavier and faster L glass without creaking, it seems like an amazing sports and wildlife (including the elusive bouncing, laughing 3 year old) camera in the making for those of us who can't make the leap to the 1D level AND afford awesome lenses (due to said 3 year old).

Right now, I am still squeezing the life out of my Rebel XTi. When I had the choice to make between upgrading my camera or buying lenses with my budget, I opted for the brand spankin' new 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II, instead of jumping up to the 7D because the 7D had already been around for like a year and a half. That lens should serve me for a solid decade.

So, personally, I am very patiently waiting for the 7D MKII to come along with its faster, hopefully DUAL chips and other refinements to the system that will make it incredibly rewarding to enjoy using, along with that amazing lens. While I hate to wait and wait, I feel like every month that goes by will be all that much more worthwhile for it.


----------



## ewg963 (Mar 22, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> this is pure arrogance of a market leader.
> 
> i really hope canon is loosing market share like mad in 2013.
> but that won´t happen.. i know.
> ...


 +100


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 22, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## TrueFocus (Mar 22, 2013)

The masses will keep on buying Canon products, no need to waste money innovating. They are not after the enthusiasts, really.

That drove me to buy a K-5 as my first DSLR. IQ, in-body IS, 7FPS (~25 pic RAW buffer), sealed, ergonomics, legacy lens support. Then there is the D7000... I see no advantages in going Canon right now.

That's a bummer, because I really wanted to buy a Canon. The first DSLR I ever handled was a 350D.
Canon will release an awesome sensor eventually, but only once the market really forces them to and I don't like staying behind and waiting for others to innovate.


----------



## aznable (Mar 22, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> With 5.0 fps Continuous Shooting and a 9-Point All Cross-Type AF System, it's quite obvious that this new release was aimed directly at soccer Moms... Am I the only one that sees that?



the 650D had the exact same features...same fps, same AF borrowed from 50/60D


----------



## heptagon (Mar 22, 2013)

aznable said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > With 5.0 fps Continuous Shooting and a 9-Point All Cross-Type AF System, it's quite obvious that this new release was aimed directly at soccer Moms... Am I the only one that sees that?
> ...



But it didn't have the same picture effects... instant Upload to Facebook is still missing though. (I hear the 750D will come out soon.)


----------



## aznable (Mar 22, 2013)

heptagon said:


> aznable said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...



yap i saw they added something like multi shot noise reduction


----------



## Nishi Drew (Mar 22, 2013)

EchoLocation said:


> To all the people who stand up for Canon no matter what happens and defend the similar sensors, FPS, no AFMA, lame AF and lack of new features on rebels by saying things like, "what do you expect"....
> well, I expect lower prices for the same products over time, or increased features at similar prices. This is technology after all, not furniture or vegetables.
> Things should always be improving or the prices should come down..... end of story.
> 
> ...



+++++1

Yep, because of all that frankly I don't even know why I'm still Canon, my main lenses are Sigma's 70-200, 35mm and Tokina 16-28 2.8. The latter two beat Canon's offerings and at far less the cost, while the 70-200 is "good enough" and less than half (faster AF and sealing would be welcome though).
But back to that, if anyone is interested in a 'good camera' then I direct them to one of the endless options of mirror less cameras, fixed lens cameras from Fuji and friends, and if not an older/used Canon for the good price, like the 7D / T2i, then Sony or Nikon. The latest Canon? Well.. sure... you can give them money for a 4 year old camera re-relased for the umpteenth-time, I'm sticking with my 5DII which still outperforms the latest in IQ after 5 years.


----------



## Plainsman (Mar 22, 2013)

Underwhelming 700D from Canon.
Could the 70D also retain the old 18 Mp sensor?
eg 60D plus AFMA!
I am still hopeful the 7D2 will have the new sensor but I think delivery will be much much later than rumoured - maybe 2014 - look what's happened to the 200-400/4.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 22, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> for DR yeah they coudl easily add not just one but even 3 stops at low ISO and some more high ISO DR too



Imho Canon simply isn't able to raise dr a lot with the current sensor generation (max something like 5d3->6d update), they might do better with the next but that will trickle down to Rebel only after many years - the old production facilities are cheap to be used, that's why we always see the 18mp sensor again and again.



Plainsman said:


> Could the 70D also retain the old 18 Mp sensor?
> eg 60D plus AFMA!



+ wifi/gps (if they can put it in next to the flash) + touchscreen + more fps + faster video (1080p/60) + better video lv af (digic6)? Maybe, I wouldn't be surprised if Canon postponed the real sensor upgrade to the 7d2 in the end of 2013 (delivery: sometime 2014)...


----------



## CTJohn (Mar 22, 2013)

At least it appears the confusion of the T3 and T3i combo of a couple years ago is no longer in Canon's marketing arsenal. Unless someone has heard of the brand new T5 about to be introduced?


----------



## nicku (Mar 22, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13168\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13168\">Tweet</a></div>
> <p><strong>New Canon EOS Rebel T5i Digital SLR Camera Packs Performance With New Creative Controls
> 
> 
> ...



You meant canon re announces the 650D/T4i ..... pathetic.


----------



## Vagabondman (Mar 22, 2013)

The more I think about it, the fact that Canon didn't put wifi into the T5i(700D) or for that matter even the new SL1 is kinda perplexing/frustrating. Both these can be considered Canon's flagship entry level DSLRs for people migrating from point & shoots to more serious photography. We live in a world of iPhones & instant uploads. I thought the inclusion of wifi in last years "affordable" FF was a sign of things to come for Canon's future entry level DSLRs....but alas no.

I think Canon missed a real opportunity here. For one thing, wifi would have made the T5i an ACTUAL upgrade lol and not just in name only!....but it'd also be a REALLY useful & popular feature for consumers. Not to mention the fact that it'd help differentiate it from competitors like Nikon's offerings at a time when many are thinking Nikon is doing all the innovating lately.

I dunno. I still consider myself firmly in camp Canon, and not because I own tons of expensive Canon glass(I don't)...but even I am questioning some of Canon's moves lately...or lack thereof.

I know in this age of instantaneous feedback via the Internet, its easy to appear troll-ish....but there's legitimate criticism to be made here by Canon lovers. Maybe Canon will hear the grumbling coming from camp Canon. Wether they listen is another matter. I think until it begins to effect their bottom line, they won't. So, it'll be up to Nikon to take advantage of Canon's missteps and light a fire under their butts. 

Having said all that, I cannot wait to check out Canon's new small SL1 DSLR in person. As an avid World traveller who likes to bring only carry on aboard planes...the size does intrigue me. I know some are upset that Canon didn't offer up a more professional EOS-M....but I am not as upset about this move. The thought of slapping a nifty-fifty or 28mm lens on the SL1, hoping on a plane and shooting some street photography in a foreign city is kinda exciting.

I just have to see if the SL1 is gonna be too puny in my giant man hands lol.

Anyway, that's my two cents.


----------



## Ladislav (Mar 22, 2013)

Vagabondman said:


> The more I think about it, the fact that Canon didn't put wifi into the T5i(700D) or for that matter even the new SL1 is kinda perplexing/frustrating. Both these can be considered Canon's flagship entry level DSLRs for people migrating from point & shoots to more serious photography. We live in a world of iPhones & instant uploads. I thought the inclusion of wifi in last years "affordable" FF was a sign of things to come for Canon's future entry level DSLRs....but alas no.
> 
> I think Canon missed a real opportunity here. For one thing, wifi would have made the T5i an ACTUAL upgrade lol and not just in name only!....but it'd also be a REALLY useful & popular feature for consumers. Not to mention the fact that it'd help differentiate it from competitors like Nikon's offerings at a time when many are thinking Nikon is doing all the innovating lately.
> 
> ...



I agree with missed opportunity. WiFi was something I definitely expected in the new version. Together with touchscreen they make stellar features for mass market. Canon already have application for iOS and Android to communicate with 6D. It could be just extended for T5i and make this huge differentiation to other entry level DSLRs.


----------



## Area256 (Mar 22, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> + wifi/gps (if they can put it in next to the flash) + touchscreen + more fps + faster video (1080p/60) + better video lv af (digic6)? Maybe, I wouldn't be surprised if Canon postponed the real sensor upgrade to the 7d2 in the end of 2013 (delivery: sometime 2014)...



Sounds reasonable. Canon really seems to want to get the most out of that old sensor fab. I remember people complaining about it when the 60D came out... I wouldn't be surprised if they just keep with it until their market share starts dropping, and even then... The 7D2 may just try to compete on fps and AF. That's the problem with insisting on using your own fab (and not renting it to others), there is a huge cost associated with building a new one and decommissioning the old one. Nikon has given itself a lot of flexibility by using other company's fabs, and Sony has been able to finance their fab by renting it out to Nikon and others. Even major chip companies share fabs, see nVidia and AMD.


----------



## Vagabondman (Mar 22, 2013)

Ladislav said:


> Vagabondman said:
> 
> 
> > The more I think about it, the fact that Canon didn't put wifi into the T5i(700D) or for that matter even the new SL1 is kinda perplexing/frustrating. Both these can be considered Canon's flagship entry level DSLRs for people migrating from point & shoots to more serious photography. We live in a world of iPhones & instant uploads. I thought the inclusion of wifi in last years "affordable" FF was a sign of things to come for Canon's future entry level DSLRs....but alas no.
> ...



Yup. They sure did. It's just odd that the last DSLR canon released, the 6D and the new power shots got wifi....but they leave it out of both the new entry level DSLRs the t5i and the SL1? Makes no sense if ya ask me. But hey...it's not my company. I'm just a consumer.


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 22, 2013)

I'll not be surprised if 70D and 7D2 will sport the same 18MP sensor... Maybe some other features will be improved but if they're not going to upgrade their sensor technology, I'm still expecting the old 18MP sensor. Anyway, I just hope they can drive 6D's price down a little bit more.


----------



## Vagabondman (Mar 22, 2013)

Wishing doesn't make it so unfortunately...but these were on my wishlist and were unfulfilled. :-(

Canon 6D....swivel & touchscreen

Canon T5i.....GPS & WiFi

Canon SL1.....swivel screen, GPS & WiFi

Oh well.


----------



## heptagon (Mar 22, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> I'll not be surprised if 70D and 7D2 will sport the same 18MP sensor... Maybe some other features will be improved but if they're not going to upgrade their sensor technology, I'm still expecting the old 18MP sensor. Anyway, I just hope they can drive 6D's price down a little bit more.



If they had a new sensor ready i'm sure they would have told us. If they had it ready by now, they'd release either the 70D, 7D2 or both. They didn't which means they don't have the sensor ready. Now they can postpone it but they need to release something. So they wait a bit and then release a camera with the old sensor and some gimmics like WiFi, touch-screen or slightly better framerate and AF. 70D gets single card no sealing, 7D2 dual card slots and sealing. Then we wait for the new sensor to arrive in about 2015..16..17.


----------



## hmmm (Mar 22, 2013)

New sensor? New sensor? We don't need no stinkin' new sensor! We got Digic 6 coming!

Here is an excerpt from the SX270/280 press release:

"The HS System pairs the new DIGIC 6 processor with a 12.1 Megapixel high-sensitivity CMOS sensor to deliver exceptional images in* low light*, with minimal blur and noise, as well as *wide dynamic range* – perfect for capturing shadowy detail as the sun sets on holiday. Using the DIGIC 6 processor and HS System, users can enjoy shooting with* incredible ISO sensitivity*, up to ISO 6400, with outstanding results."

Canon couldn't be thinking that the same old 18MP sensor will be just fine in the 70D and 7D mkII because of Digic6 ... could they? ???


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 23, 2013)

hmmm said:


> Canon couldn't be thinking that the same old 18MP sensor will be just fine in the 70D and 7D mkII because of Digic6 ... could they? ???



You can improve jpeg noise reduction with a faster cpu and better algorithm, and you can lower banding with better readouts. The 70d might also get a better noise pattern like 5d2->5d3. And you probably can bump dynamic range a bit with the same sensor tech (see minor dr increase 5d3->6d) - but that's about it. 

But Canon has a whole fleet of marketing people, and the less real innovations there are the more they matter and have to perform their magic - to the point of satire as these press releases prove.


----------



## rihanishtiaq (Mar 23, 2013)

I hope the 70D or 7DII will not disappoint us.. may be it's worth the wait..


----------



## Vagabondman (Mar 23, 2013)

Perhaps this non update signals that Canon intends to phase out the T5i rebel series and eventually replace it with the SL1 series. Just a thought.


----------



## x-vision (Mar 23, 2013)

Vagabondman said:


> Perhaps this non update signals that Canon intends to phase out the T5i rebel series and eventually replace it with the SL1 series.



This non-update serves to raise (back) the price of the Rebel series.

The T4i was announced in June last year for $849.
Just a few months later, though, Canon had slash the price to $599 (30%).

With this non-update, the price is now $899.
This is $50 higher than the T4i intro price and $100 higher than T3i intro price.

So, in effect, Canon is raising the price - while also repositioning the Rebel a little higher. 

We'll see now what they will do with the 70D. 
There's no way that it will be spec'd as Nikon's D7100. 
So, interesting to see how the 70D will be spec'd and positioned.


----------



## x-vision (Mar 23, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> You can improve jpeg noise reduction with a faster cpu and better algorithm, and you can lower banding with better readouts. The 70d might also get a better noise pattern like 5d2->5d3. And you probably can bump dynamic range a bit with the same sensor tech (see minor dr increase 5d3->6d) - but that's about it.



+1000

The press release downplays the BSI sensor, while hyping the new Digic 6 processor.
Just consider that Canon doesn't have BSI technology in-house.
So, the sensor is sourced from someone else (Sony?).
At the same time, Digic is an in-house technology for Canon.


----------



## kirillica (Mar 24, 2013)

maybe rebel 5 is a result of miscommunication? maybe DSLR department don't know Canon has developed digic 6 and can provide normal continuous AF during video with high ISO and large DR?

Canon is too big...


----------



## anthony11 (Mar 25, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> nikon seems to have people who are really interested in photography and deliver products that at least show some improvements.


Are you forgetting how the D800 < D700?


----------



## Vagabondman (Mar 25, 2013)

Personally, I can't wait until FF trickles down to the Rebel. Isn't that the inevitable way things are going? It may take awhile, but personally a 6D is not exactly an "affordable" FF. To me a sub $1,000 FF is the holy grail. And I cannot wait until it happens.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 25, 2013)

Vagabondman said:


> Personally, I can't wait until FF trickles down to the Rebel. Isn't that the inevitable way things are going? It may take awhile, but personally a 6D is not exactly an "affordable" FF. To me a sub $1,000 FF is the holy grail. And I cannot wait until it happens.



I wouldn't hold my breath on a super-cheap full frame DSLR. You get a lot fewer 24mm x 36mm chips out of a wafer than you do 14.8mm x 22.2m chips, and there's never going to be any significant demand for such a camera. APS-C truly is the superior format for the Rebel crowd in so many ways.

Asking for a cheap 135-format DSLR is a lot like asking for caviar at canned tuna prices so you can use it in your noodle casserole.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 26, 2013)

Vagabondman said:


> Personally, I can't wait until FF trickles down to the Rebel. Isn't that the inevitable way things are going?



Certainly not - ff sensors will *always* be more expensive, but Rebels will *always* be the most cost effective cameras. Plus all the ef-s lenses only work with aps-c sensors because ff have a larger mirror, so unless Canon goes mirrorless ff won't "trickle down" but aps-c sensors will become better nearly obsoleting ff unless for high mp sensors.

Plus ff has some decisive disadvantages for the average shooter:

* smaller depth of field (hard to handle, or the larger dof/iso compensates part of the noise advantage),

* shorter reach (or *much* more expensive tele lenses) & more expensive wide angle lenses (easier to construct if nearer to the sensor on aps.c). Even standard ef lenses need to illuminate a larger sensor = more expensive...


----------



## J.R. (Mar 29, 2013)

Vagabondman said:


> To me a sub $1,000 FF is the holy grail. And I cannot wait until it happens.



Going by Canon's recent pricing, Rebels going over $1,000 seems more likely


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 30, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Vagabondman said:
> 
> 
> > To me a sub $1,000 FF is the holy grail. And I cannot wait until it happens.
> ...


+1 I feel confident that they won't be manufacturing or releasing any sub $1000 Full Frame cameras... ever, why would they have too? They already have a great FF market share and thousands of us world wide that pay for FF that are no where near that price point. The rest of the world buys crop or p&s and some of us purchase both! ;D


----------



## mkabi (Mar 31, 2013)

Vagabondman said:


> Personally, I can't wait until FF trickles down to the Rebel. Isn't that the inevitable way things are going? It may take awhile, but personally a 6D is not exactly an "affordable" FF. To me a sub $1,000 FF is the holy grail. And I cannot wait until it happens.



Yeah... wait another 4 years when the 6D Mrk II comes out... 
Your dream will come a reality, because the 6D will be available for $1000 (body only)
However, you will also look at the other more capable FFs that came after the 6D and dream the day when those are less than/equal to $1000.


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 31, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> I feel confident that they won't be manufacturing or releasing any sub $1000 Full Frame cameras... ever, why would they have too?



They'll do it when the competition forces them directly, or indirectly. Its an inevitability. Many makers fighting for market share makes for good competition, and also makes for good value in the product.

Its only a matter of when, not if.


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 31, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel confident that they won't be manufacturing or releasing any sub $1000 Full Frame cameras... ever, why would they have too?
> ...



Well, I agree it will happen, but what will they release? Something like the 6D or the EOS-M, "me too" products arranged just to give some bland competition?


----------



## brad-man (Mar 31, 2013)

Albi86 said:


> CharlieB said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...



Yes. They will release the most basic models that their marketing division deems necessary to maintain market share. Eventually, mirrorless will be the real game changer. For now, I am extremely interested to see the performance of the sensor in the 7D's replacement.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 31, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Its only a matter of when, not if.



Big companies disappeared completely (expample: German electronics) because they chose the "if" option instead of "when" - conservatism, arrogance and thinking in quarterly profit reports seem to have no limit.

I also think Canon will have to do something eventually, but if they continue to alienate their vocal enthusiast users it's not that easy to recover in a word of global communication and viral marketing. Proof: As far as I see it during the last 2 years general opinion toward Canon in CR has changed, from "begone, Nikon trolls" to "well, Canon is really lacking innovation and driving a high-price policy at the same time".


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel confident that they won't be manufacturing or releasing any sub $1000 Full Frame cameras... ever, why would they have too?
> ...


Then it won't be a Rebel anymore, will it? : :-\


----------

